# 180mm Feather Gyuto (work in progress)



## John N (Apr 21, 2019)

I forged this blade a year or so back as a 210, and snapped the end off it trying to straighten it (got a bit used to compliant san mai!) - chucked it in the 'meeeh' pile until a couple of days ago, when I could look it in the eye again!

Got it re-profiled and am feeling quite positive about it now  Its flat, true, and thin now - should make a nice knife. Its hand sanded to 80 grit in these pics, with a quick 'vanity' etch to see where we are. It should pop when finished properly. 

Thoughts and comments appreciated !


----------



## merlijny2k (Apr 22, 2019)

Ooh La La


----------



## Vladimir (Apr 22, 2019)

looks promising


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## McMan (Apr 22, 2019)

A lot to like there!! 
Nice profile, nice asymmetry, nice 'flow' to the damascus...


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice!

Bee- Or wasp?


----------



## valgard (Apr 23, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## daizee (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice save!!


----------



## Xenif (Apr 26, 2019)

Beautiful, and I love the deadpool lego figure on your knife rack.


----------



## John N (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks for the positive comments ! @Bert2368 - Its a worker Bee (or as close as I could get made into a stamp!) - The bee is the symbol of my home city, Manchester.


----------



## John N (May 6, 2019)

Pinched an afternoon this weekend and got her finished up. Pretty pleased with how its come out. Might need to forge more feathers ! Handle is a very dense (possibly Australian) hardwood I cant remember the name of, with a 925 silver spacer.


----------



## Migraine (May 6, 2019)

Looks awesome.


----------



## McMan (May 6, 2019)

Migraine said:


> Looks awesome.


+1 to that!


----------



## mc2442 (May 6, 2019)

I am glad it turned out well for you, great looking knife!


----------



## milkbaby (May 7, 2019)

Very nice save, looks great all finished!


----------



## DukeHarley (May 12, 2019)

Beautiful knife! 

Jay


----------



## merlijny2k (May 17, 2019)

Wow, what a nice etching job. Wood looks like ringed gidgee?


----------



## John N (May 17, 2019)

I think it is Ringed Gidgee. A chef sent it to me as a possible user on a commission a year or so back as an option, and we did not use it.

Ive found a happy middle ground 'time / quality' for etching my PW stuff. I dont take it to a high grit before etching (400 max, this gives the acid something to bite at!) - etch a few times for 15 mins or so in fairly weak ferric, scrubbing with dishsoap between each etch cycle, Then I hit it with 1200 wet and dry, on a hard backing to put a shine on the high layers. Then a polish with Flitz to remove all the oxides from the blade. Works for me anyway!


----------

